
Introducing Asdf: The Extendable Version Manager - Stratus3D
http://stratus3d.com/blog/2015/11/27/introducing-asdf-the-extendable-version-manager/
======
DougN7
Was wondering if this was a joke because of the name - seems like someone put
very little thought into the name and just hit the keys under their left hand
on the keyboard.

~~~
Stratus3D
There has been quite a bit of discussion on the name. Apparently there are
other projects with the same name and similar ones. Perhaps a rename will be
in order if the project grows in popularity.
[https://lobste.rs/s/aqijyr/asdf_-
_extendable_version_manager...](https://lobste.rs/s/aqijyr/asdf_-
_extendable_version_manager_for_ruby_elixir_erlang_node_js)

